# I don't know what this is but it's MESSED UP!



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/tradingspouses.html


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What the hell was that! I had to stop it it after about 30 seconds. I couldn't take it. That was scary. MESSED UP! does not even begin to describe the horror within that clip. Veiwer beware! I have warned you.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Remind me never to open a link while stitting at my desk, supposedly upodating my reports.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao what the hell !!!


whoaaa scary shit :wow: lol


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol @ jon


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

That was really, really weird.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Holy shit, the producers must have had huge "$$" in their eyes when they found this bitch.

She looks like she would make for great fun at cocktail parties! :razz:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

When the Hell was there a camera crew in my house??


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, this episode is on tonight (in about 15 minutes) and this crazy broad stayed with a family from Massachusetts! What a coincidence, LOL.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Sweet Baby JESUS save usssssssssssssssssss


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You rang!?!











sempergumby said:


> Sweet Baby JESUS save usssssssssssssssssss


----------



## oop2oop (Sep 27, 2005)

too bad i did not have volume, speakers are broken. But action speaks louder than words. Wished I got to see that show. Gosh.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I cannot WAIT until next week's show! The psychotic episodes of others always make me feel so warm and fuzzy inside... :jump:


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Perfectly normal, perfectly healthy.......


----------

